# Do you use 2-side PLL recognition?



## riffz (Oct 18, 2011)

I figured I would post this in the private forum, since I'm really only interested in fast cubers' opinions on this. (I realize that the private forum is not just fast cubers, but this poll is still safer here.)

If you do use it, post how fast you were when you decided to switch to using it.


----------



## Escher (Oct 18, 2011)

I've never made a conscious effort to 'switch' and I don't think I've specifically learned for any case, but I guess I use it, yes. There are only like 9-10 cases max out of the 60-70odd that are *hard*


----------



## Kirjava (Oct 18, 2011)

I do it when I can, but it's not something I try to do.


----------



## RyanReese09 (Oct 18, 2011)

Kirjava said:


> I do it when I can, but it's not something I try to do.


 
This, basically.

Some PLLs are really hard for me to recognize from just two sides, aka it's really slow. I tend to either AUF or 3side it from L/F/R. 

F/E perm for example.


----------



## pjk (Oct 18, 2011)

Escher said:


> I've never made a conscious effort to 'switch' and I don't think I've specifically learned for any case, but I guess I use it, yes. There are only like 9-10 cases max out of the 60-70odd that are *hard*


I'm the same as Rowan. I never made any effort to, it just happened with practice. I'd say I was around 16/17 seconds when I was able to do this.


----------



## jskyler91 (Oct 21, 2011)

I can only do 2 side PLL recognition from all orientations for the following perms:

E perm
H Perm,
Z Perm, 
Both U perms
F Perm
Both J Perms
Both N Perms
T Perm

I am pretty sure can do the rest from at least two out of the 4 angles. I also did not practice this, it just can naturally with time.


----------



## Sa967St (Oct 21, 2011)

Yes. 
I never really suddenly "switched" from not using it to using it. For some cases I could recognize it from all angles when I was a lot slower (~18 average), and the rest of the cases just came gradually.


----------



## Ranzha (Oct 22, 2011)

I can only do this for some cases. For instance, E-perm is tough for me to recognize. I'm just not used to it.
Otherwise, there aren't a whole lot of problems. LFR recognition usually solves my problems.


----------



## StachuK1992 (Oct 23, 2011)

Yes, and I very much made a point to not rotate at ALL during LS+LL.


----------



## Yes We Can! (Oct 24, 2011)

I use it a lot.
I never deliberately learned how to do it or put any effort into learning it, it just came eventually as a natural result of solving experience.
E.g. one time I would do a solve, only see the F and R faces and do U2 G-perm - after the solve I would think to myself 'how the hell did I know that it was this G-perm?'
I guess I just subconsciously knew it from having seen the case hundreds of times before.
Yet I sometimes make mistakes like doing the wrong G-perm or mistaking a U2+Y-perm for an E-perm. These are the more confusing ones, hence in an official solve I'd rather spend like 0.2s longer looking at the case than doing the wrong alg.


----------

